# Apitherapy & Dizziness



## Gregory and Susan Fariss

I don't know about using apitherapy for dizziness, rtoney. You might try the American Apitherapy Society. Someone there might be able to give you some information.
Susan


----------



## seamuswildflower

the girls like to sting me on the back of my head on a spot where there are lymph nodes it really clears my head


----------



## Michael Bush

I never thought of it. I went through a spell once where the world would not quit spinning even when I laid down. It was horrible. I always assumed it was a virus in the inner ear or something as it eventually cleared up (after several days). I can't imagine why a sting would help, though...


----------



## WLC

I've used antivert in the past.

There are also some exercises you can do to help dislodge any offending solids in your inner ear.


----------



## JDavis

As a nurse recently diagnosed with Menierre's disease (disorder of the inner ear that causes fluid imbalance in the semicircular canals), I can tell you what I have learned.

1. LOW salt diet. Salt interferes with the fluid balance.
2. No caffeine, alcohol, tobacco or other altering substances.
3. I was prescribed a diuretic (Dyazide). 

It took a couple of weeks but these measures have helped reduce the vertigo. There is no magic pill to "cure" dizziness. Make notes of what makes it better or worse for you and make appropriate changes!

JD


----------



## RonnieS

You may also Google "Epley maneuver". That maneuver cleared my dizziness. I did have to do it several times before it worked.


----------



## Michael Bush

Wow. I just laid on the bed as still as I could, closed my eyes (they would not stop moving). Any movement only made it worse, but I can't say that no movement made it stop. Eventually it stopped... next time (if there is one and I hope there isn't) I'll try a lot of water and no coffee. And maybe the epley maneuver. I should be able to remember the name. It's our airport here...


----------



## Striider

Michael- did it work? Hope you are ok now...


----------



## Michael Bush

>Michael- did it work? Hope you are ok now... 

It went away on it's own after a couple of days and has not occurred again and that was about 12 or 13 years ago. But it was terrible and any solution would be worth knowing in case it ever happens again...


----------



## J.Walters

About a year ago, my Dr. thought I had menieres disease / vertigo. After a steroid shot in the eardrum, steroid pills, and a few bouts of pain killers...spring season had started in the apiary. After 12/15 stings in the hands & legs, somehow everything quit spinning and felt much better. I can't say it wasn't a combination of everything, but I have totally taken control of my hay-fever allergies with the assistance of the lady stings, honey, and pollen taken on a daily basis. Power to Ladies...!


----------



## aunt betty

Re-started keeping bees this spring. Generally am miserable in May and again in August. (pollen allergies)
This year have had no severe headaches and lost nights of sleep due to them. Bees are very good medicine. (for me)


----------



## jcolon

IM dealing with dizziness myself right now and have tried many many things. I guess I have two more to add to my list.


----------



## Lburou

rtoney, I've never heard of apitherapy for dizziness or JDavis's vertigo. There is a difference between dizziness and vertigo. Dizziness is a symptom of many maladies. Vertigo (the room seeming to rotate or a sensation of falling) is most often associated with a virus in the inner ear, like Michael Bush described - usually with an initial diagnosis of Benign Positional Vertigo.

Meniere's disease is thought to be a result of a malfunction in drainage from the endolymphatic sac, resulting in too much fluid in the inner ear (that's why physicians sometimes recommend low salt diets). Audiometrically, Meniere's Syndrome occurs with a triad of symptoms: Vertigo, (fluctuating) Hearing loss, and Tinnitus. Vertigo can originate in the inner ear (peripheral nerves affected) or in the nerve pathways of the brain (central nerves affected). There are tests that will figure that all out. 

If vertigo goes away after you remain still for a while, the cause is likely in the inner ear. If being still does not make it better, the cause is likely in the CNS. Space occupying lesions can be thrown into the mix in 5 or 10 people out of 1,000, so don't ignore a problem that needs real medical expertise to figure it out.

I'm retired now, but supervised Vestibular Labs, and performed fancy tests on patients with dizziness and vertigo for years, but have never heard of apitherapy for either situation. But apitherapy works for arthritis in my hands!! 

With long term dizziness or vertigo, one should see an otologist for an expert opinion. HTH


----------



## Michael Bush

I have not tried it but I found this since the last post I made in this thread:
http://www.webmd.com/brain/liberatory-maneuvers-for-vertigo

I think I might try that if it happens again.


----------

